# Viper quickset 2500 1 pin slider



## norco55 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well after many thoughts of changing to a slider I finally bit the bullet and got one. I looked at the HHA, Montana Black Gold, Cobra, Tru Glo. all of these sights are great and just as good as they say. But I kept coming back to the Viper quickset 2500 for nothing other then I haven't heard too much about them. So I called the company and bugged them about this or that with the sight. Made my mind up and pulled the trigger and bought one. 
I got it in the mail today and put it on and headed to the range. Set up was real easy and fun to say the least. Only after about 30 shots had it set and ready to go.
Construction of the sight is top notch
pin is bright as all get out
All in all I'm very well pleased with my purchase


Thumbs up to viper archery sights:rock:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Viper makes an awesome sight & there fibers are super bright. I have no clue why they aint hyped up like the HHA & other slider type sights.*


----------

